# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  20 حقيقة مدهشة عن السعادة !!

## حبيبتي والمطر

20 حقيقة مدهشة عن السعادة !!


أجريت العديد من الأبحاث النفسية على الأشخاص و إرتباط نفسيتهم بالسعادة  والشعور بها ، و في السنوات الخمسين الماضية تم التوصل إلى العديد من الحقائق حول السعادة و شعور الإنسان بها ، و هنا نقدم لك 20 حقيقة عن السعادة قد تجدها مدهشة لك.





1-  الجينات الوراثية التي تؤثر على سعادة الإنسان ، تنتقل في العائلات على مر السنين تنحدر من الجد إلى الأب ثم الإبناء أو من الجدة إلى الأم ثم الإبناء يكون لها تأثير  بنسبة 50% على الشعور الشخص بالسعادة ، فإذا كان الجد على سبيل المثال يغلب عليه العشور بالسعادة فإن ذلك الشعور ينتقل إلى الاب ومن ثم الإبناء بعكس ما إذا كان يغلب عليه شعور الإكتئاب.

2 -  10٪ فقط من سعادة الإنسان تتوقف على الظروف الخارجية و المحيطة به مما يعني إن نسبة 90 % تتوقف على ما بداخله من عوامل أخرى وراثية و صحية و إيجابية إلى اخره.

3 – نظرتك للحياة بطريقة إيجابية و ما اخترت القيام به ،  يؤثر بنسبة 40 % على مستويات سعادتك ، وهذا يشمل الصداقات الخاصة بك ، و العمل ، والمشاركة في مجتمعك فمثل هذه النشاات قد يكون لها تأثير إيجابي على شعورك بالسعاد.

4 – الشعور بالسعادة يزداد كلما تقدم بك العمر ، فهذا وفقًا لما اظهرته  مراكز الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لمكافحة الأمراض والوقاية عام 2005 إن الأشخاص من سن  20 إلى 24  تعاني من حالات الإكتئاب و الشجن من 3 أيام إلى 4 في الشهر ، بينما الإشخاص التي تترواح اعمارهم  65 إلى 74 تعاني من الإكتئاب و الشجن من يومين إلى 3 إيام فقط في الشهر.

5- ممارسة التمارين الرياضية أو المشي لمدة  20 دقيقة و لثلاثة أيام  فقط في الأسبوع تعمل على زيادة معدل سعادتك  بنسبة  10 إلى 20 % وذلك بعد الأستمرار على تلك الوصفة لمدة  ستة أشهر.





6- كلما زادت نسبة سعادتك و شعورك بالسعادة ، كلما زادت نسبة إنتاج  الأجسام المضادة في جسمك  إلى ما يصل 50 %  من المعتاد و ذلك يعني زيادة قدرتك على مكافحة الأمراض والتصدي لها من خلال جهازك المناعي.

7- وفق للإبحاث فإن الأشخاص الأكثر سعادة يفوق عددهم الإشخاص التي تفتقد إلى ذلك الشعور !!

8- تبدأ قابلية المرأة لشعورها بالشجن و فقد السعادة إذا كانت الأمور حولها تدعوا لذلك بداية من سن 37 بينما يفقد الرجل ذلك الشعور ويبدأ في الشجن في سن 42.

9- الرقص يزيد السعادة ولذلك يوصف الرقص كدروس اسبوعيه لمعاجله حالة الإكتئاب و الأحباط التي قد يعاني منها البعض.

10- تساعد المرافق الرياضية والمراكز الاجتماعية كالنوادي على زيادة نسبة سعادة مجتمع بشكل عام ولهذا ينصح بزيارة تلك الأماكن على الأقل مرة أسبوعيًا.





11- المال لا يشتري السعادة ، فهمها كان للفرد من أموال قد يعاني من الإكتئاب على الرغم من ذلك ولن يستطيع المال ادخال السعادة عليه ، وهذا وفق لما أكدته الإبحاث إنه بالرغم من غني بعض الأشخاص ذوى المراكز المرموقه إلا إنهم كانوا يعانو من حاله تعيسه مُفرط فيها.

12- الأشخاص التي تتمتع بالسعاده في حياتها هي الأكثر قدرة على الدخول في علاقات مختلفة سواء الصداقة أو الحب أو زماله ، بعكس الأشخاص التي تعاني من الإكتئاب أو الحزن فهي تميل إلى العزله.

13- الأشخاص السعيدة هم الأكثر قدرة على للإحتفاظ بالعلاقات التي حولهم بالأخرين.

14- عناق الأطفال ولاسيما أقاربك من الأطفال سواء الأبناء أو الأخوة فإن ذلك يعمل على رفع معدل السعادة بشكل ملحوظ للشخص.

15- التعليم و الذكاء لا يجعلوك أكثر سعادة من أي شخص آخر ، فعكس ما كان معتقد إن كلما تعلم الفرد أو زادت نسبة الذكاء لديه ربما يكون أسعد ولكن لا توجد أى علاقة بينهم . 





16- العطور يؤثر بشكل ملحوظ على نسبة السعادة و الخروج من حالات الشجن ، فوفق لإبحاث أجريت ثبت أن الأشخاص التي تستخدم العطر عادة تتمتع بنسبة من الهدوء النفسي و السعادة و تقل لديهم نسبة التوترعن الأشخاص التي لا تستخدم العطور عادة.

17- أقوى وسيلة لزيادة مشاعر السعادة الخاص بك وذلك على المدى القصير هو القيام بأعمال مختلفة  من العطف على الآخرين ، أو إرسال رسالة تعبر بها عن الأمتنان لشخص ما يهمك ، و إذا وصلت تلك الأعمال إلى  خمسة أعمال من تلك الأنواع خلال أسبوع سيؤدي ذلك بشكل ملحوظ إلى زيادة نسبة شعورك بالسعادة  لمدة تصل إلى ثلاثة أشهر.

18- أقوى وسيلة لزيادة مشاعر السعادة الخاصة بك وذلك على المدى الطويل هو أن تفهم نقاط القوة الخاصة بك ومواهبك ، أو الغرض الذي من أجله تستكمل أنت الحياة ، والعمل على تقاسم  ذلك مع الآخرين.

19 – الأبتسامة عليها عامل نفسي مباشر في التأثير عليك بالسعادة وعلي من حولك أيضاً ، فكلما زاد ابتسامك كلما دخلت السعادة تلقائياً عليك و على من يتعامل حولك ، بعكس العبوس الذي ينفر الأخرين منك ، مما يجعلك تشعر وكأنك منبوذ و بذلك تزداد لديك شعور الشجن و الإكتئاب و تتلاشئ السعادة.

20- أثبتت الإبحاث إن  بعض الإطعمة  تساعد على الحفاظ على  هرمون السروتونين وهو هرمون السعادة ، وهذه الإطعمة يمكنك مثل الشوكولاته و البنج.

----------


## محمد العزام

كم اصبحنا بحاجه لتلك السعاده 


مشكوره على طرحك للموضوع

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*وتبقى السعآده فن من فنون الحيآة . .

طرح رائع مطر . .*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*اي هو فيه بعد السعادة   

بالنسبة للرياضة انها بتسبب السعاده عند الانتظام اليها حابب اوضح شغلة انو الكسل والخمول او البطالة احد اهم اسباب الكآبة مشان هيك بنلاقي الشخص اللي بشتغل او موظف بكون اكثر سعادة من الشخص الخامل ، وبنظري الشغل هو الرياضة المثلى اللي ممكن تتحقق منها السعاده ، حتى لو مارس الشخص الرياضة وكان بعاني من البطالة رح نلاقي انه شعور الاكتئاب غالب عليه وبتمتع بمستوى اقل من السعاده عن غيره ..

مشكورة "حبيبتي والمطر" موضوع مميز ..*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مشكورين على مروركم المميز اصدقائي

----------

